
Satellite observations show sea levels rising - duncan_bayne
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/02/12/world/sea-level-rise-accelerating
======
nanis
The paper:
[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2018/02/06/1717312115](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2018/02/06/1717312115)

TOPEX corrections:
[http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/2017JC013090/full](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/2017JC013090/full)

25 years might be too short.

------
duncan_bayne
This is significant because:

"... scientists now have observed evidence validating climate model
projections, as well as providing policy-makers with a "data-driven assessment
of sea level change that does not depend on the climate models ..."

In other words, this is the validation of the predictive ability of climate
models that skeptical folks like myself have long been demanding.

At least as far as sea level rises go, we finally have a solid basis for cost
- benefit evaluation of emissions control policy.

------
Gravityloss
This study is a linear or at most a power model.

Glacier melting is likely to be extremely nonlinear because of physical
reasons. Once a "cork in the wine bottle" gatekeeper glacier in a narrow sound
in Antarctica or Greenland melts, we can have meters of sea level rise from
that glacier alone. And there are multiple such glaciers.

